# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Qytetet nëntokësore pellazge në Cappadocia

## DYDRINAS

Underground Pelasgian cities in Cappadocia

----------


## VullkanM

> Underground Pelasgian cities in Cappadocia


Pellasgian-spella gians

----------

